# Oral steroid which is best



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

*Hi all what oral do you think is best, ive never done a course,but id like to give one a go to see how i respond, been powerlifting, and bbing for about 15 years, and think ive got about as big as i can get naturally, so its time to turn to the dark side.*

*I dont want to gain masses of weight, just increase strength, add a few pounds, lose a few % BF, basically i want to be quite big and ripped*

*For a first dabble what do you guys think of anavar, ive also read good things on Tbol, and primo, but from what ive heard its hard to get hold of real primo*

*I know some form of injectable test would maybe yeald better results but for now id like to try orals to see how i respond...*

*so basically i think my options are *

*anavar, Tbol, or primo*

*i know about the 17aa so will stock up on the milk thistle, do you think it also wise to get some tamoxifen, or clomid just in case, if so which would be the recommended... your opinions and response would be appreciated thanks in advance.*


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you should atomatically buy tamoxifen & clomid with your gear mate as you will need this for yout PCT!

of the three ive only done Tbol!

i like this cos you gain good quality muscle with it as long as your diet and training is spot on

theres not a dramatic loss of weight during pct (at the end of your cycle) either due to not getting any bloat/water which is great and not as demoralising as when you see yourself shrink when the water does come off!

get your pct sorted out mate before you start

im sure the other lads will give some info/advice on the other compounds mate so keep checking in!


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

I'v used Anavar several times,and I also used this in my first ever course. I choose Anavar because of the low sides and low effect on the HPTA.

I havn't tried the other 2 but personally I would say for a first timer after mostly strength gains Anavar would be a excellent choice. How many wks were you thinking of doing? 4-6?

My first ever course was Anavar @ 20mg ed for 4 wks. I gained 14lbs kept around 10lbs. I'v read people on this site use much more than I do/did up to 75-100mg ed. Bodyweight is relevant and when I took it I weighted between 150-155lbs others may weigh much more. The reason I took this amount was based on books that I had read at the time and not on word of mouth i.e. via a forum.

In any case I think why take massive amounts if you can take smaller amounts and still get results.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

The primo tabs are a waste of money mate, as you only get 25-40% absosbsion from them as they are methalated not a17aa like the Anavar or the Tbol. This means they get broken doen by the liver very quickly.

Anavar is a excelent drug with minimal sides but I didnt see much in the way of gains until I got to 75mg ed. Its horendiously expensive also.

On balance I think tbol would be the best option.. 60mg ed for good gains IMO.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

i spoke to the person who sells all the gear down the gym recently, he has just got some naplon 50 in. He reckons that this is easily one of the best steroids avaivilble and you will grown massive off it quick. the only thing is its very bad for your liver. im going on it for the first 4 weeks of my next cycle


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Craig660 said:


> i spoke to the person who sells all the gear down the gym recently, he has just got some naplon 50 in. He reckons that this is easily one of the best steroids avaivilble and you will grown massive off it quick. the only thing is its very bad for your liver. im going on it for the first 4 weeks of my next cycle


Yes you will gain weight very quickly and think you are growing but 90% of the weight gain will be water which will fall off at the end of the cycle. :boohoo:

Great for kickstarting an injectable cycle, pretty much useless on its own as far as keepeble gains are concerned.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah im gona use it to kick start my cycle, it gonna be

weeks 1 -12 of 550mg andropen and 500mg deca

weeks 1-4 50mg naplon

weeks 8-12 50mg winny tabs

weeks 12-16 40mg nolovdex

weeks 16-18 20mg nolovodex

what do u think ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i think thats alot of deca in comparison to test!

pretty big cycle to be honest


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Craig660 said:


> yeah im gona use it to kick start my cycle, it gonna be
> 
> weeks 1 -12 of 550mg andropen and 500mg deca
> 
> ...


Honestly... To Much DECA 400mg absolute max.

Stop the DECA a week before the test.

Start PCT 3 weeks after Last test shot.

During these 3 weeks run the Winni.

Personally I would run the DECA 9 weeks the Test 10 Weeks, wait 3 weeks while your running the winni and the long ethers are wearing off then start pct week 14. Also make sure u use hcg during the cycle.

What cycles have u done previously because tbh that one doesnt look very well though out sorry.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah buts that what im looking for a good sized decent cycle, good clean diet and then i should gain like mad off this shouldnt i ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

well i have only done two before the second one went a bit wrong tbh, but thanks 4 the advice, y do u say do the winny after i stopped my jabs surly it would be better when iv got the test in me ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bumping aftershock...

whats your previous cycle history?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

first cycle was deca sus 250 then switched to apex 350, 1ml of eacha week

second cycle was deca 500mg wk and 550 andropen wk, but it ****ed up coz split with my gf come off after 5ish wks and didt get a chance 2 train much !


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Craig660 said:


> well i have only done two before the second one went a bit wrong tbh, but thanks 4 the advice, y do u say do the winny after i stopped my jabs surly it would be better when iv got the test in me ?


Well the DECA and the test will be in your system long after the last shot so you cant start PCT the following week. It will take 3 weeks after the last test shot for you blood levels of AAS to be low enough for any kind of recovery to occur.

During these 3 weeks the blood levels of the test/deca will be diminishing and gains will be slowing. So you top up you AAS levels with an oral steroid that will let you gain well right up to the start of PCT.

Its also sometimes difficult to judge exactly when to start PCT when u use long ethers because the time between the last shot and PCT start varies a great deal depending on doseage and duration of the course. The winni therefore allows you judge when to the start PCT more effectively, because you dont have to worry about the long ethers wearing off and you going catabolic.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

^^^

exactly!

and for the original post, oral turanbol for me too, 50-60mg ED and youll be laughing.

which fed are you with in regards to powerlifting?? BAWLA id guess? what weight class are you in?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

personally i cant see the point in asking people for advice and then totally ignoring what they said without a thought

originally you said you wanted good solid gains and not get massive i think you said!

well imo your just gonna blow up on that...but i guess thats what your really after!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

when did i say that ?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello Guys, thanks for the replys much appreciated after a bit of debating, and advice from other sources, im going to give the anavar a go.

Do you think an 8 week course is long enough for the gains im after?

also pct question is it best to start nolva at the same time as anavar, and finish with clomid, also what dosages would i need of both many thanks for your help.

P.S Big unc where you refering to me or craig660?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I really dont think you will need nolva with the anavar.

You can run that after the cycle and I am not too sure you will even need to run PCT due to anavar being so none supressive.

That is an expensive oral cycle.

Bumping aftershock on the primo tabs, that is one of the most faked tabs there is, I think most of it is methyl test.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks hackskii ive been given conflicting advice on pct, some are saying run nolva alongside anavar, then clomid for the last few weeks others are saying just use clomid, others just use nolva, others like yourself are saying i might not need it.

I'd rather have something just incase.

I know its not as harsh as dianabol in terms of sides and the feedback ive been gettin on it all seem pretty good, in fact hardly anyone has had anything bad to say about anavar, i realise it is an expensive steroid but without sounding like a d1ckhead the money isnt a problem, id rather pay a little more and have whatever i need on hand just incase any nasty side effects do appear, i would be intersted to hear what, if any sides people have expeirenced on a anavar cycle many thanks guys your help is appreciated.

i would also like to know what dosages people ran and over what time thanks again!!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks hackskii ive been given conflicting advice on pct, some are saying run nolva alongside anavar, then clomid for the last few weeks others are saying just use clomid, others just use nolva, others like yourself are saying i might not need it.

I'd rather have something just incase.

I know its not as harsh as dianabol in terms of sides and the feedback ive been gettin on it all seem pretty good, in fact hardly anyone has had anything bad to say about anavar, i realise it is an expensive steroid but without sounding like a d1ckhead the money isnt a problem, id rather pay a little more and have whatever i need on hand just incase any nasty side effects do appear, i would be intersted to hear what, if any sides people have expeirenced on a anavar cycle many thanks guys your help is appreciated.

i would also like to know what dosages people ran and over what time thanks again!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anavar was originally manufactured to be used by women to prevent osteoporosis.

It does not aromatise.

It will stimulate the synthesis of phosphocreatine in muscle cells which in turn provides faster regeneration of, and a distinct elivation in, ATP.

You will not need to run nolvadex with it but if you want to run anything with it then run clenbuterol with it.

I would also consider taking in some creatine too.

If you want you can run the clomid at the back of the cycle but to be honest I really dont think you will need it.

This drug is used on women and kids, I dont think you will have a problem post cycle.

Active live 8-12 hours

Dose 20-50mg for men.


----------

